# New Hedgie :)



## aliNsam (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello! My name is Ali, and my boyfriend and I recently added a hedgehog to our home. I can't for the life of me think of a name for her so any suggestions would be helpful!

Also, I am unsure as to her color? I think she is Algerian because she has cheek spots, but her face patches are a light brown, and her skin is a beige color. Her eyes are black, her nose is brown, and her belly is white. Her quills are all banded, with beige and chocolate. I can post a picture if anyone thinks they can help?

I look forward to posting more on this board!

Ali


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Welcome to HHC!!! Enjoy!!!

You HAVE to post pictures. It's the law! :lol: 

Her name might just jump out at you one day when she's doing something cute and/or unbelievable. Or, post some pics and antics and we will help out.

Enjoy your time with......sorry. I got nothing.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forums and congrats on your new hog!  
Post a few pictures in the color help section and i'm sure we can help you.


----------



## alex_le_renar (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi there! Me and my BF added ours to our family about two weeks ago and he still changes names  (well, I call him Marquis de Sade, but his dad calls him with another name every 10 minutes). There is a pretty inspirational topic about hedgie-names here, in the forum  , take a look at it. And now, go get some pics


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, and congrats on the new quilled addition to the family!

As MissC says, it's almost mandatory to post pics, especially if it's a new baby.  

As for the name, does she do anything silly, or do you think of something when you look at her?


----------



## aliNsam (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone! We have only had her since yesterday so I think we'll wait a little bit on naming her to see how her personality comes out. We are huge Dexter fans (the series on ShoTime) and are considering naming her Rita? We'll see  But here is a picture. I also posted these under the color topic in case anyone there could help identify her color


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

aliNsam said:


> Thanks everyone! We have only had her since yesterday so I think we'll wait a little bit on naming her to see how her personality comes out. We are huge Dexter fans (the series on ShoTime) and are considering naming her Rita? We'll see  But here is a picture. I also posted these under the color topic in case anyone there could help identify her color


Rita is a good, short, feminine  name (i do like short human names for pets).


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcme to HHC & congrats on your hedgie! She's adorable! Can't wait to hear what you decided to name her.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! I think Rita is a cute name, and not only is it from your favorite show but you can also sing 'Lovely Rita' to her.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

EryBee said:


> Welcome to HHC! I think Rita is a cute name, and not only is it from your favorite show but you can also sing 'Lovely Rita' to her.


Rita Hayworth!!!!


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

What a cutie!! I think Rita suits her quite well


----------



## aliNsam (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks all! Rita it is


----------

